# San Francisco Pigeon Rescue?



## Stork (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi,

I am looking for help with feral pigeons. I live in San Francisco and frequently see injured pigeons but I don't know what to do. Are there any pigeon rehabbers in SF? I know how to care for birds but do not have any place to keep them long-term. 

Please advise me because it is upsetting to see these birdies suffering!

Thank you very much!

Eric Bowman


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

You've definitely come to the right place for help and support.

There are several of us here on Pigeon Talk that live in SF and help pigeons. Speaking for myself, I always have more than I care for and am always looking for additional volunteers to get involved and help. If you want to know more about what I do, you can visit www.RescueReport.org

There is A LOT of collective wisdom amongst this group and you can learn a ton- enough to help the pij you see yourself. Wild/feral adult pigeons are hardy and easy to care for and, if you can get them through the crisis, they can usually be released. The youngsters are a little more challenging in my experience- a little frailer and harder to prepare for release (though many others are very successful at it).

Some shelters and vets are pretty good about helping with feral pigeons- others will euthanize even when they don't have to so you want to learn which are which.

Welcome to Pigeon Talk! You are absolutely in the right place!


----------



## Stork (Apr 27, 2010)

Thank you so much Elizabeth! I am looking at your page and see that I am 2 blocks from where you found a "King Pigeon". I don't know what they are. We have some very pretty pigeons around my place...they have little ruffled "pantaloons" and some are a pretty white. 

Please email me and tell me which vets can be trusted. [email protected]

Also, can you recommend a site that shows the different kinds of pigeons?

Thanks again!!

Eric aka "Stork"


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Eric....there are a few of us in the SF area...SF and in the East Bay.

Eliz, Myself, Ivor, & Karijo come to mind immediately. There was also Feralpigeon - but lo and behold I do not believe she has posted here in quite a while, and wonder what happened to her. 

Then some great folks up around Sonoma as well.....
and a couple in SJ.....

Elizabeth has a great vet who will do pigeon appt's for cheap or just donations...I will let her tell you the name, as it always escapes me.

Be careful of Wildcare in San Rafael. Despite their claims, they put down a good 50% of found pigeons which are treatable and re-releasable. I guess they only like to concentrate on the more unusual and rare rescues which will bring in donations and press. It's a shame, but that's what they do.

SF ACC is better...BUT it depends upon the particular Officer. Sgt. Johnson to a decent degree (he's a good fellow), and officers Runge and BonGiovanni to a great degree, are very pigeon friendly and sympathetic. 
Those 3 care...with others, you may well have to really loobby and intervene on the behalf of the rescue. Sometimes requiring someone to pick up the bird from their facility and finish treating it yourself. Occasionally they will put down a treatable pigeon and oftentimes I only find out about this several hours too late.....All in all, better than Widcare, they tend to be responsive to distressed pigeon call-ins, and some good folks there - but keep tabs when necessary....
- and sometimes specify that you can arrange someone treating it after initial save (even if you haven't a clue who that might be)....

My general rule is if the pigeon is accessible, take it yourself and ask questions as to where it will be housed and treated later. Then contact one or all of us...word spreads fast via internet and Eliz in particular has accrued quite the contact list. 
In situations where the pigeon is injured or trapped or distressed in locations which are inaccessible (i.e above the ground floor, trapped behind netting on someone else's property, etc.)...call ACC and particularly try for that triumivirate I mention above.

If the injury seems really bad or the pigeon is really weak, Bay Area Bird Hospital (BAB) out on Taraval has great avian vets and they take all patients very seriously, be it someone's parrot or a feral pigeon. The downside is, they do not give price breaks for feral rescues, so expect to pay $120-200 minimum for an exam and meds....and double + if the patient requires blood tests or x-rays or casting/splinting. 
Nevertheless, they are excellent - and in situations where the pigeon's condition was well beyond just immediate supportive care and me best-guessing at what meds might work...I have never hesitated to go there.

Any of the Forum members I noted above can conceivably help you with a capture, depending upon the day and time. I will PM you my contact info for you to have on hand as well.

Glad you found the Forum....it's always nice to know someone else in town. As Eliz and Ivor can attest....there is never a shortage of pigeons needing help and at times, it really becomes overwhelming.....


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Hi Eric,

I'm Ivette and as Jaye mentioned to you we are here in SF, I'll send you my info via email, so you can email me or call me if you need help with something, MaryJane also is a great contact she is in Santa Rosa, but she helps all of us when we need it!!

Welcome to Pigeon Talk.

Ivette


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

i think you need to chech with your local feral laws because some places restrict helping feral pigeons even feeding them will get you in trouble.


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Is a law here in SF that people can't feed birds in sidewalks, public places etc. but I never heard about a law against helping ferals, if you have a big heart and want to help I don't think that somebody will stop you from that, you need to follow your heart, I'm sure is not a restriction for that, and Thanks again Eric for been so kind to all these creatures.

Ivette


----------



## Budd (Jul 20, 2010)

*SF Pigeons*

The wildlife rescue facility in San Rafael would most likely not kill any uninjured baby pigeons that you find on the sidewalk.Their # 415-456-7283. Injured adult pigeons don't stand a chance of survival in any rescue facility.


----------



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi Eric,

I saw your post, I work with Domestic Pigeon Rescue for MickaCoo. I also see many Feral Pigeons downtown hurt. I actually received a phone call about on that was having a seizure in front of the ferry building, the time we got to it it already had died. We need more people in SF to help and you are in the right place! Thanks for your post!

Cheryl


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Budd said:


> The wildlife rescue facility in San Rafael would most likely not kill any uninjured baby pigeons that you find on the sidewalk.Their # 415-456-7283. Injured adult pigeons don't stand a chance of survival in any rescue facility.


I agree with the second point...but please, *do not ever take a feral* rock dove up there to Wildcare in San Rafael - just don't do it if you want that bird to have a chance to live.

Montclair Animal Hospital in the East Bay is a far, far better choice. Wildcare puts down 50% if not more of the Ferals brought into them. I speak both from experience and the statistic mentioned does not come from me, it comes from a quote by their president.

Sounds like a great place on paper, but if you are a friend of pigeons...don't take one there....


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Wildcare is great w/babies and string feet pijies, fewer complications are better.
They will surgerize broken wings, but if unsuccessful the bird will be euthanized.

There are also:

http://ohlonehumanesociety.org/animal/shelter/programs/wildlife_rehabilitation/

****spring, summer and fall for Ohlone.

Boulevard Pet Hospital (Dr. Shuckman) loves pigeons and will treat at no cost if you sign the bird over to him.

And there is another place in Hayward that I didn't see on the list. 

Just have to know what each places niche is....

fp


----------

